# dts-x



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

how is this going to affect blue ray players
are there going to be firmware updates


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

While I've not researched DTS:X or Dolby Atmos much, I believe the info for Dolby Atmos is bitstreamed by existing blu-ray players for a receiver/processor to decode. So if DTS:X is similar, I would expect the same with future receivers/processors working the same way and not require firmware updates for blu-ray players.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

All bluray players will output the DTS X and Atmos via bitstream. Receivers must display the symble for DTS x and Atmos as the new formats are hardware dependant and older receivers do not have the appropriate hardware to decode them.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Pretty much sums it up. And the most I can find on the firmware update is "later this year." I guess it is some kind of trade secret! :justdontknow:


----------



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

tonyvdb said:


> All bluray players will output the DTS X and Atmos via bitstream. Receivers must display the symble for DTS x and Atmos as the new formats are hardware dependant and older receivers do not have the appropriate hardware to decode them.


i am a newbie what is bitstream
i have a marantz sr5010
how would you connect the audio the best
i assume hdmi in for video
what about audio


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

HDMI is the only connection that will allow any of the new audio formats. The most you can get with optical or coaxial is Dolby digital 5.1 and DTS 6.1 compresses audio.
Bitstream is a raw digital audio format that will stream audio to your receiver.


----------



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

tonyvdb said:


> HDMI is the only connection that will allow any of the new audio formats. The most you can get with optical or coaxial is Dolby digital 5.1 and DTS 6.1 compresses audio.
> Bitstream is a raw digital audio format that will stream audio to your receiver.


thank you you are very smart guy
you really no your stuff


----------

